# Fastback help needed



## vince72 (Oct 21, 2022)

Hey Guys,
Advise needed on rear bumper install PLEASE 
What is the trick to installing the rear bumper and the small bolt for the derailleur ?
I struggled soo much on the derailleur bolt but I’m guessing there is a trick or easier way? I need coaching on my first 5 speed Schwinn. As for the rear bumper doesn’t it go in the middle of the frame rails? I could not put it back in place for the life of me


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2022)

I've never seen one of those bumpers installed on the back, only the front. I would think it's supposed to be mounted to the outside of the drop outs if in fact it was intended for use on the rear. So with a derailleur and it's mounting bolt & nut, that bumper doesn't belong on there.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 22, 2022)

I think  those were intended to be used only  a coaster brake. I do not think it is wise to mount anything like shown. I would not mount anything between rear wheel and frame.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 22, 2022)

I thought it was weird too. Does it affect the rear drop outs? When I picked it up it all worked but I wonder it it’s affecting anything?
I finally installed the derailleur without it and noticed that the cassette might be loose 😞


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 22, 2022)

vince72 said:


> I thought it was weird too. Does it affect the rear drop outs? When I picked it up it all worked but I wonder it it’s affecting anything?
> I finally installed the derailleur without it and noticed that the cassette might be loose 😞



I just think anything between the wheel and frame could lead to slipping of the wheel forward when under heavy pedaling.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 22, 2022)

Cool accessories. Freewheel self tightens when pedal forward, so lateral play in rear wheel usually loose cone. Can leave wheel mounted, use spanner tighten nondrive cone clockwise, and corresponding lockring, axle nut as needed.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 23, 2022)

Good things airbags hadn’t been invented yet....


----------



## vince72 (Oct 28, 2022)

I noticed that this bike has the generator bolted to the sissy bar, is that correct or does it go on the frame?


----------



## Len (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm not an expert on Schwinn this was my bike when I was a kid and it's been in storage for 50 years so I don't know if it's correct or not


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

Len said:


> I'm not an expert on Schwinn this was my bike when I was a kid and it's been in storage for 50 years so I don't know if it's correct or not



I think you intended this for your for sale posting.


----------

